# O que está correto, segundo as regras da pontuação?



## Yann1985

Podem, por favor, esclarecer algo para mim?
 O que esta correto, segundo as regras da pontuacao?
 Uma mulher sinistra entrou.
 Ou:
 Uma mulher, sinistra, entrou.

 Uma mulher, sinistra como a sombra, entrou.
 Ou:
 Uma mulher sinistra, como a sombra, entrou.
Ou 
 Uma mulher sinistra como a sombra  entrou.
 Ele entrou, e depois
 Ou
 Ele entrou e, depois

 A cravada na arvore pela espada 
Ou
A cravada na arvore, pela espada 

 As carateristicas fisicas da pessoa,  cravada na arvore, cortada, pela espada
Ou

 As carateristicas fisicas da pessoa cravada na arvore, cortada pela espada
 Ou

 As carateristicas fisicas da pessoa cravada na arvore cortada pela espada
 ( onde devem ficar as virgulas?)
 A dama, de olhos verdes, disse
 Ou
 A dama de olhos verdes disse
  E o que esta correto e por que:
 Ele veio e o castigou
 Ou
 Ele veio e castigou-o

 Como nada disseste, fiz- me de burro 
Ou
 Como nada disseste, me fiz de burro

 Com passos rapidos, aproximou-se
 Ou
 Com passos rapidos, se aproximou 

 Estou aqui para ti 
Ou
 Estou aqui, para ti

 Podem me ajudar.
 Ou 
 Podem ajudar- me.

 Podem me ajudar?
 Ou 
 Podem ajudar-me?
 Muito obrigado.


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> Podem, por favor, esclarecer algo para mim?
> O que esta correto, segundo as regras da pontuacao?
> Uma mulher sinistra entrou.
> Ou:
> Uma mulher, sinistra, entrou.
> 
> Uma mulher, sinistra como a sombra, entrou.
> Ou:
> Uma mulher sinistra, como a sombra, entrou.
> Ou
> Uma mulher sinistra como a sombra entrou.
> Ele entrou, e depois (depende da continuação da frase, pode usar ou não a vírgula)
> Ou
> Ele entrou e, depois (depende da continuação da frase, pode usar ou não a vírgula)
> Ou
> 
> A cravada na *á*rvore pela espada (depende da continuação da frase, pode usar ou não a vírgula)
> Ou
> Ou
> A cravada na *á*rvore, pela espada (depende da continuação da frase, pode usar ou não a vírgula)
> Ou
> 
> As carateristicas fisicas da pessoa, cravada na arvore, cortada, pela espada (Eu aqui não usaria vírgulas)
> Ou
> 
> As características físicas da pessoa cravada na arvore, cortada pela espada (depende da continuação)
> Ou
> 
> As características físicas da pessoa cravada na arvore cortada pela espada
> ( onde devem ficar as virgulas?)
> A dama, de olhos verdes, disse
> Ou
> A dama de olhos verdes disse
> E o que esta correto e por que:
> Ele veio e o castigou (questão de preferência pessoal)
> Ou
> Ele veio e castigou-o (questão de preferência pessoal)
> 
> Como nada disseste, fiz- me de burro  (a minha escolha)
> Ou
> Como nada disseste, me fiz de burro
> 
> Com passos r*á*pidos, aproximou-se  (a minha escolha)
> Ou
> Com passos r*á*pidos, se aproximou
> 
> Estou aqui para ti (depende da continuação da frase) (se for frase completa, então não é preciso vírgula)
> Ou
> Estou aqui, para ti (depende da continuação da frase) (se for frase completa, a vírgula é desnecessária)
> 
> Podem me ajudar.
> Ou
> Podem ajudar- me.
> 
> Podem me ajudar?
> Ou
> Podem ajudar-me?


Há vírgulas que são proibidas, outras desnecessárias e outras meramente opcionais.
Quanto às vírgulas, pode-se ensinar o mais básico, mas em muitas situações, só mesmo a experiência ajudará a decidir.
Em frases incompletas, é completamente impossível perceber se o uso das vírgulas faz ou não sentido.


----------



## Yann1985

Obrigado,  mas nao disseste por que, portanto, nao entendi
 Uma ultima questao 
 A mulher, rabugenta e suja, calou
 Ou
 A mulher rabugenta e suja calou

 Seus olhos, verdes e mansos, analisaram-me
 Ou

  Seus olhos verdes e mansos  analisaram-me


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> Obrigado, mas *não* *explicaste porquê*, portanto, não entendi.
> Uma ultima *questão:*
> A mulher, rabugenta e suja, calou
> Ou
> A mulher rabugenta e suja calou
> Seus olhos, verdes e mansos, analisaram-me
> Ou
> 
> Seus olhos verdes e mansos analisaram-me


Estão todas certas, podes optar por usar vírgulas ou não.
Não é aqui que vais ficar a saber usar correctamente as vírgulas.
Pesquisa no google. Há montes de artigos sobre isso.
Isto é um assunto para muitas mensagens.
Aconselho-te a começar por este --> A vírgula em 4 regras simples - O nosso idioma - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Yann1985

pfaa09 said:


> Estão todas certas, podes optar por usar vírgulas ou não.
> Não é aqui que vais ficar a saber usar correctamente as vírgulas.
> Pesquisa no google. Há montes de artigos sobre isso.
> Isto é um assunto para muitas mensagens.
> Aconselho-te a começar por este --> A vírgula em 4 regras simples - O nosso idioma - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


Muito obrigado @pfaa09, valeu



pfaa09 said:


> Há vírgulas que são proibidas, outras desnecessárias e outras meramente opcionais.
> Quanto às vírgulas, pode-se ensinar o mais básico, mas em muitas situações, só mesmo a experiência ajudará a decidir.
> Em frases incompletas, é completamente impossível perceber se o uso das vírgulas faz ou não sentido.


Olha@pfaa09, nao vou te chateiar mais, so gostaria que, por favor, desses exemplos das tais continuacoes das frases; entendi tudo, mas isso nao.


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> *Olá* @pfaa09, não vou te chatear mais. Só gostaria que, por favor, desses exemplos das tais continuações das frases; entendi tudo, mas isso não.


Não chateias nada. Continuações de frases são as frases completas.
Só se pode analisar o uso correcto das vírgulas em frases completas.
É preciso entender os elementos de uma frase para se usar correctamente uma vírgula.
Verifica o link do Ciberdúvidas. É muito esclarecedor.


----------



## guihenning

As regras da vírgula são, muitas vezes, subjetivas. O que deve saber é que: não se separa o sujeito do verbo por vírgula isolada e vocativos se marcam com vírgula.


Yann1985 said:


> 1) Uma mulher sinistra entrou.
> 2) Uma mulher, sinistra, entrou.
> 3) Uma mulher, sinistra como a sombra, entrou.
> 4) Uma mulher sinistra, como a sombra, entrou.
> 5) Uma mulher sinistra como a sombra entrou.
> 6) Ele entrou, e depois
> 7) Ele entrou e, depois
> 8) A cravada na arvore pela espada
> 9) A cravada na arvore, pela espada
> 10) As características físicas da pessoa, cravada na arvore, cortada, pela espada
> 11) As características físicas da pessoa cravada na arvore, cortada pela espada
> 12) As características físicas da pessoa cravada na arvore cortada pela espada
> ( onde devem ficar as virgulas?)
> 13) A dama, de olhos verdes, disse
> 14) A dama de olhos verdes disse


1, 2, 3 e 5 são corretas e possíveis. Veja-se que em 2 e 3 há apostos (frases explicativas ou enfáticas entre duas vírgulas) que servem para dar ênfase, mas não são obrigatórios. A 4 é possível, mas me soa estranha porque o aposto não me parece fazer lá muito sentido.

A 8 está bem. A 9 não porque está incompleta.

10 e 12 estão estranhas. Talvez "cravadas" referindo-se às características faça sentido. Se for o caso, a regra é a mesma dos primeiros casos. A escolha sem vírgulas é a normal, comum e as outras com apostos são enfáticas. A 11 é agramatical.

13 e 14 são igualmente possíveis. A opção sem a vírgula é a normal.


Yann1985 said:


> E o que esta correto e por qu*Ê?*:
> 
> A) Ele veio e o castigou
> B) Ele veio e castigou-o
> 
> C) Como nada disseste, fiz-me de burro
> D) Como nada disseste, me fiz de burro
> 
> E) Com passos rapidos, aproximou-se
> F) Com passos rapidos, se aproximou
> 
> G) Estou aqui para ti
> H) Estou aqui, para ti
> 
> I) Podem me ajudar.
> J) Podem ajudar-me.


No Brasil todas as opções são possíveis com exceção de H, que me parece agramatical.
Na língua escrita as opções preferidas e que ocorrerão com mais frequência serão B, C, E e J, embora I também possa ocorrer sem problema. A razão é que após a vírgula (C/D, E/F), segundo a norma, o que se deve usar é a ênclise (pronome após o verbo e sempre unido por traço de ligação).  D, F e I são brasileirismos que ocorrem normalmente no Brasil na fala normal e na língua escrita que não seja formal ou literária. Há um apanhado de regras e usos gerais da vírgula aqui.


----------



## Yann1985

guihenning said:


> As regras da vírgula são, muitas vezes, subjetivas. O que deve saber é que: não se separa o sujeito do verbo por vírgula isolada e vocativos se marcam com vírgula.
> 
> 1, 2, 3 e 5 são corretas e possíveis. Veja-se que em 2 e 3 há apostos (frases explicativas ou enfáticas entre duas vírgulas) que servem para dar ênfase, mas não são obrigatórios. A 4 é possível, mas me soa estranha porque o aposto não me parece fazer lá muito sentido.
> 
> A 8 está bem. A 9 não porque está incompleta.
> 
> 10 e 12 estão estranhas. Talvez "cravadas" referindo-se às características faça sentido. Se for o caso, a regra é a mesma dos primeiros casos. A escolha sem vírgulas é a normal, comum e as outras com apostos são enfáticas. A 11 é agramatical.
> 
> 13 e 14 são igualmente possíveis. A opção sem a vírgula é a normal.
> 
> No Brasil todas as opções são possíveis com exceção de H, que me parece agramatical.
> Na língua escrita as opções preferidas e que ocorrerão com mais frequência serão B, C, E e J, embora I também possa ocorrer sem problema. A razão é que após a vírgula (C/D, E/F), segundo a norma, o que se deve usar é a ênclise (pronome após o verbo e sempre unido por traço de ligação).  D, F e I são brasileirismos que ocorrem normalmente no Brasil na fala normal e na língua escrita que não seja formal ou literária. Há um apanhado de regras e usos gerais da vírgula aqui.


  Olha, obrigado, mas já é meia-noite e não posso ler a tua resposta, completamente. Farei isso amanhã. Mas, antes que eu durma, gostaria de saber mais uma coisa: é ''quem pode me dizer?'' ou '' quem pode dizer-me'' e por quê?
 Boa noite.


----------



## guihenning

Quem me pode dizer ou quem pode dizer-me, segundo a norma. Os brasileiros preferirão na língua normal “quem pode me dizer?”.
Após pronome interrogativo usa-se próclise, mas em locuções verbais o infinitivo sempre pode ter o pronome encliticamente ligado a si.


----------



## Yann1985

guihenning said:


> Quem me pode dizer ou quem pode dizer-me, segundo a norma. Os brasileiros preferirão na língua normal “quem pode me dizer?”.
> Após pronome interrogativo usa-se próclise, mas em locuções verbais o infinitivo sempre pode ter o pronome encliticamente ligado a si.


 O que está, então, correto em Portugal? Quem pode dizer-me ou quem pode me dizer?


----------



## Carfer

Julgo que não viola nenhuma regra, mas há-se ser raro encontrar cá '_quem pode me dizer_'.


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Julgo que não viola nenhuma regra, mas há-se ser raro encontrar cá '_quem pode me dizer_'.


Muito obrigado. Mas, até agora, não sei quando escrever:
 e, depois
ou
 ,e depois.
 Já procurei muito e não acho nenhuma explicação. Quando devo pôr a virgula antes do e, e quando depois do e?
 Exemplos:
 ,e quando
 ou
 e, quando
  e, finalmente
 ou
 ,e finalmente.
  Podes dar-me alguns exêmplos, por favor?


----------



## pfaa09

O uso da vírgula depois do e (conjunção coordenativa copulativa) deve usar-se, por exemplo, se a seguir vier uma oração intercalada.
"As coisas avolumaram-se e, segundo disse o Pedro, estiveram perto de uma catástrofe." O sentido não se perde após a vírgula depois do "e".

A vírgula antes do "e" usa-se, por exemplo, quando "e" separa duas orações com sujeitos diferentes.
"A guerra chegou em força, e as mães choram pelos seus filhos."

Agora os seus exemplos:
"As coisas azedaram e, depois de algum tempo passado, voltaram ao normal."
"Os tios do Pedro chegaram, e depois chegou o tio da Maria."

"A Maria esperava calmamente por novidades, e quando chegou o Pedro, ela suspirou de alívio."
"Estava eu a olhar para cima e, quando menos esperava, veio uma pessoa contra mim."

"Chegou o tio do Manuel e, finalmente para todos, pudemos ficar sossegados."
"Chegou o tio do Manuel, e finalmente pude respirar de alívio."

Nota: Volto a insistir no que já escrevi mais acima. Antes de perceber o uso correcto da vírgula, há muitas outras coisas que devem ser aprendidas primeiro.


----------



## Yann1985

Oi, estou de volta, people. O que está correto?
 Seu cabelo, vermelho, como o seu relógio
   ou
 Seu cabelo, vermelho como o seu relógio?
 Muito obrigado.



Yann1985 said:


> Oi, estou de volta, people. O que está correto?
> Seu cabelo, vermelho, como o seu relógio
> ou
> Seu cabelo, vermelho como o seu relógio?
> Muito obrigado.


 Ajudem-me, por favor. É bastante importante, não venho aqui por nada. Vocês são á minha única fonte de apoio.


----------



## guihenning

Yann1985 said:


> Oi, estou de volta, people. O que está correto?
> Seu cabelo, vermelho, como o seu relógio
> ou
> Seu cabelo, vermelho como o seu relógio?
> Muito obrigado.


É difícil de dar uma resposta assertiva porque nos falta contexto. Assim como está, eu diria que a segunda frase está bem. Caso haja ainda um verbo, pode caber um aposto: "_os seus cabelos, vermelhos como o seu relógio, balançavam ao vento_". O aposto serviria aí para enfatizar as qualidades dos cabelos. Mas veja: o substantivo não está sozinho como na sua primeira frase, há algo para complementá-lo e explicá-lo, por isso está entre duas vírgulas (aposto).
Claro que o ajudamos com gosto, mas lembre-se que as suas perguntas não se baseiam em regras estritas e sim no que você pode querer enfatizar em cada frase. Sempre que sentir a necessidade de enfatizar algo, quase sempre caberá lá um aposto. Como eu disse acima, contanto que o sujeito e verbo não sejam separados por vírgula simples, é difícil de errar.

_Embora seja comum, no Brasil, referir-se aos cabelos como substantivo singular, a língua escrita automaticamente tende a preferir o plural. "os seus cabelos, vermelhos como o seu relógio, …" soa bem melhor._


----------



## Yann1985

Obrigaod, mais uma. O que está correto?
 Punhos e bicos, ele recebeu ( com vírgula), ou, punhos e bicos ele recebeu ( sem vírgula)?


----------



## guihenning

A única opção possível é sem a vírgula.


----------

